# is this breeding behavior



## dizzle (Jan 28, 2005)

hi just wondering if this could posibly be breeding bahavior....
well first let me start of buy saying i had 7 rbp in a 100 gal.3 or them each night would turn real blak and follow eachother in circles "not fighting" 
so i just got rid of 4 of them and now they are skraping there bodies on what ever they can gravel,ceramic pots. and one is very black in the corner chasing anyone that comes near it,so could the scraping mean anything or is it ust normal piranha behavior.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

scrapping could be just normal behavior. have look to see if they have paired off.

I don't think getting rid of some of your P's were a good idea. You could have broken the actual pairs. Well now you will have to wait and see.

Read up a little. This forum has a lot of info on the behavior and the signs to look out for.


----------

